# Pretending to be a LGBT individual to progress your career?



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

Would it be a good idea?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2021)

Ok "Wallenberg"


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2021)

You're already Jewish you couldn't be any more priveliged


----------



## MadVisionary (Oct 23, 2021)

Suffice it to say you identify yourself as a non-binary lesbian woman


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Would it be a good idea?


if you want attract the mentally ill even more


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 23, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> if you want attract the mentally ill even more


----------



## sergeant blackpill (Oct 23, 2021)

It's probably a good idea in the west with all the woke shit going on, i know i've read in newspapers multiple times about lawsuits from LGBT ppl against companies for not hiring them because of that. I think a lot of companies are aware of those potential ramifications and the bad reputation it would bring would do more damage than a single bad employee ever would be able to cause.

I'm going to try this myself in my job searching and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 23, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Ok "Wallenberg"


Its a swedish name


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 23, 2021)

They are still homophobic people and they might not hire you


----------



## Subhuman trash (Oct 23, 2021)

Look up "closet straights"


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Would it be a good idea?


Goldman Sachs and BostonConsultingGroup both respectably top of the line banking and consulting firms announced to aim for and achieve a 5-10% LGBTQ rate until 2025, so i guess it's worth a shot to get into the top firms.

both offer $100k-120k/year entry positions 

kind of retarded if you ask me, but oh well


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Its a swedish name


Jewish


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> Goldman Sachs and BostonConsultingGroup both respectably top of the line banking and consulting firms announced to aim for and achieve a 5-10% LGBTQ rate until 2025, so i guess it's worth a shot to get into the top firms.
> 
> both offer $100k-120k/year entry positions
> 
> kind of retarded if you ask me, but oh well


Yeah, I'm familiar with GS and BCG. 

I don't like to lie. Maybe I could state that I'm bisexual. It wouldn't be as bad a lie as saying that I'm gay. 

I will declare that I'm a member of the LGBT community if it helps me to make $$$.


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 23, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Jewish


Its both . Many groups of people probaly get their lastname from nature


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Its both . Many groups of people probaly get their lastname from nature


Huh


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> Goldman Sachs and BostonConsultingGroup both respectably top of the line banking and consulting firms announced to aim for and achieve a 5-10% LGBTQ rate until 2025, so i guess it's worth a shot to get into the top firms.
> 
> both offer $100k-120k/year entry positions
> 
> kind of retarded if you ask me, but oh well


Do you have to publicly discourse that you are LGBT?


----------



## hebbewem (Oct 23, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Huh


Berg=Mountain in swedish berg=Mountain in german


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 23, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> Berg=Mountain in swedish berg=Mountain in german


What does wallen mean then


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do you have to publicly discourse that you are LGBT?


you have to bring it up during the HR hiring-process, but they'll probably list your profile and face on something like this and make it public


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> you have to bring it up during the HR hiring-process, but they'll probably list your profile and face on something like this and make it public
> View attachment 1377600


It's ok, being bi isn't that bad.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> It's ok, being bi isn't that bad.


totally agreed, if it just get you through the door and you manage to make it 5 years there you'll probably be making $300k+/year

and you'll always be able to claim you changed later down the line, not like they exclusively hire flamboyant gays 

those entry positions are probably the only time i'll be able to leverage my 50% migration background
do everything i can to get into those positions


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> totally agreed, if it just get you through the door and you manage to make it 5 years there you'll probably be making $300k+/year
> 
> those entry positions are probably the only time i'll be able to leverage my 50% migration background
> do everything i can to get into those positions


If stating that I'm an LGBT individual helps me then I will do that. Chad solution.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 23, 2021)

it's mostly a cover/front and won't do much for you


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

Being bi is good because you can still date women and have no problem.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 23, 2021)

sytyl said:


> it's mostly a cover/front and won't do much for you











it actually does matter, gives you an edge over an already very very strong competition


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> View attachment 1377611
> View attachment 1377614
> 
> 
> it actually does matter, gives you an edge over an already very very strong competition


From this moment on I'm a proud member of the LGBT community.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> From this moment on I'm a proud member of the LGBT community.


good luck, if my sandcel name won't help me I'll try my LGBT identity


----------



## sytyl (Oct 23, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> View attachment 1377611
> View attachment 1377614
> 
> 
> it actually does matter, gives you an edge over an already very very strong competition


unless you're a woman or a tranny, it does nothing
t. worked at such sjw companies in perhaps the most sjw field


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 23, 2021)

sytyl said:


> unless you're a woman or a tranny, it does nothing
> t. worked at such sjw companies in perhaps the most sjw field


you're a computer sciencecel right?

you're right when it comes to the women, but they won't hire many trans people in finance or top consulting where you work directly with a lot of conservative white men CEOs, that's why stating you are gay/bi gives you an edge, because that is kind of acceptable

if they don't like the people they are working with they'll just hire the competition, not like they are offering a unique product like in FAANG companies


----------



## sytyl (Oct 23, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> you're a computer sciencecel right?
> 
> you're right when it comes to the women, but they won't hire many trans people in finance or top consulting where you work directly with a lot of conservative white men CEOs, that's why stating you are gay/bi gives you an edge, because that is kind of acceptable
> 
> if they don't like the people they are working with they'll just hire the competition, not like they are offering a unique product like in FAANG companies


can't hurt to just write you're gay in your application I guess

I don't think writing bi would help


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

sytyl said:


> can't hurt to just write you're gay in your application I guess
> 
> I don't think writing bi would help


why? It's lgbt


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> why? It's lgbt


joining some pro lgbt club will help, listing that in your CV and then stating your bi will help you


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 23, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> joining some pro lgbt club will help, listing that in your CV and then stating your bi will help you


CV: Proud member of looksmax.org, a community focused on male aesthetics.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> why? It's lgbt


it's not as progressive


----------



## reborn (Oct 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Would it be a good idea?


I think it is. Every time you are being refused a promotion or a raise just start to cry and yell: "It's just because I'm trans. I'm going to my lawyer." and you'll get whatever you want.


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Oct 26, 2021)

Its a good machiavellistic strategy to advance in western society. Its basically what any high IQ psychopath does to make himself climb up the ladder.


----------



## Gonthar (Oct 26, 2021)

Just go to as many job interviews as possible and when they say:
- Your résumé is crap, you have no education, no skills, no experience, I don't know what you are doing here, why should we hire you?
- I'm gay...
- Welcome aboard, we are honored to have you here!


----------



## Preoximerianas (Oct 27, 2021)

Could larp as bisexual who heavily leans towards woman.


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 27, 2021)

i knew one straight pakistani muslim who larped about being gay to get into a competitive job
he got it


----------



## moolahmole24 (Oct 27, 2021)

When they ask for your orientation, just use the ‘Prefer not to say’ option


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 27, 2021)

moolahmole24 said:


> When they ask for your orientation, just use the ‘Prefer not to say’ option


Why? You don't get diversity points for that.


----------



## moolahmole24 (Oct 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Why? You don't get diversity points for that.


you do. it implies you’re lgbt but not concretely. they lump you in with the lgbt


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 27, 2021)

moolahmole24 said:


> you do. it implies you’re lgbt but not concretely. they lump you in with the lgbt


I think claiming bi would be safer.


----------



## JizzFarmer (Oct 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> i knew one straight pakistani muslim who larped about being gay to get into a competitive job
> he got it


Prophet Muhammad rolling in his grave rn


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 27, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> i knew one straight pakistani muslim who larped about being gay to get into a competitive job
> he got it


based tbh


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 27, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> based tbh


ngl


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 27, 2021)

JizzFarmer said:


> Prophet Muhammad rolling in his grave rn


rippp


----------



## intovoid (Oct 27, 2021)

larping?


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 29, 2021)

Might want to download Grindr or have some gay porn in your search history, though, just in case if they suspect lying.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Oct 30, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Might want to download Grindr or have some gay porn in your search history, though, just in case if they suspect lying.


>do you have any proof of your sexual orientation?

>yeah, here’s some guy getting his asshole prolapsed


----------



## Deleted member 15406 (Nov 3, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Would it be a good idea?


nah


----------

